# Chuck's Planted Aquarium Calculator



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

The calculator suggest that for Potassium in KNO3 that I would have to add 15 g or 2.68 tsp to get the recommended target level of 20 ppm (for my 70 gal tank).

On the EI dosing schemes I've found, it was suggested (for 60 - 80 gal), that 3/4 tsp KNO3 3 times a week.

Are these equivalent? So, is Chuck's calculator cranking out amounts / week that I can divide into daily, every other day or whatever?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

chucks calculator is a what you dose is what you get thing. ie its not for the week but only what your putting in the tank at that moment. 

his calculator gives the amount of potassium your dosing in KNO3 (IMHO) so you are aware of how much more KC1 or K2SO4 you need to add to reach you 20ppm goal. if you dose KNO3 for potassium your nitrate levels will be about 38ppm waay to high


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

So, I guess the two are not related. I'll just follow the EI plan and forget the calculator.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

chucks calculator is a great tool for e.i. dosing or any use. most of the time when you look up a dosing regimen like pump and dump (the E.I. system) it gives you general guide lines like 1/4tsp KN03 dry to 40-60 gallons to reach around 5ppm nitrate. where as the calculator gives you the exact amount for your exact tank.

i use it to mix my stock solutions for E.I. dosing. and i would be lost with out it!


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess I just don't get it. The EI suggestions that I have read says that you "overdose" and do a 50% water change every week. So, I don't understand a "suggested tank target level" for Nitrates of 5ppm. If I add KNO3 based on the Nitrates, I'll never get enough Potassium in there. I can't remember which or who's recipe I'm following, but it only uses KNO3, the mono Potassium Phosphate, and Plantex. I'll just follow their recipe.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

e.i. dosing usually goes for KNO3 and KH2PO4 nitrates and phosphates.. with this system all your doing is making sure theirs always enough ferts for what your plants may need. the potassium as far as i remember is a side effect of the Kno3 and Kh2po4 and not something i would worry about unless your plants are showing a potassium deficiency. 

the sighns are .... 
Pinholes appear in older leaves, and slowly enlarge
Yellow areas
Withering of leaf edges and tips

K2S04 is potassium sulfate and generally very very cheap per pound around 3-4 dollars. but i don't know about its use with E.I. dosing. 

ill stop typing now because im sure im just making it more confusing. i stuck with the basic E.I. until i got it balanced. then i worried about the other stuff.


----------

